# Face-lifted TTS too expensive?



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

The TT Black Edition appears to look the same as the TTS Black Edition apart from a few badges, and with a TT 45 TFSI with Quattro and S-tonic only .7 of a second slower than the face-lifted TTS (5.2 instead of 4.5), is the face-lifted TTS worth the extra money? I bought my current TTS because of the performance; not interested in B&O, parking or advanced key (Comfort Pack) or MMI Navigation and 'Infotainment Services' (Tech Pack) so didn't spec. these extras. The adjustable magnetic dampers, after some initial experimentation, have remained in the same setting throughout the cars life.

I may have got this wrong, but replacing my 2016 TTS with a face-lifted TTS means paying a higher price for most of the things I don't want. From what I've read, to justify the higher price, the face-lifted TTS includes the tech pack as standard, along with adjustable dampers and leather seats. I've now ordered a BE 45 TFSI with Quattro, S-tronic, climate and Audi sound system; I think I even prefer the leather/Alcantara combination to full leather.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

It does look the same, yes, but only you can decide whether it's worth the extra money or not for the TTS over the 45 Black Edn.

think it will depend greatly on what level of discount/contribution is available. I specced up a 45 Black edition as you did and it was looking like a £47K invoice price. Transfer that to a TTS and add a few options and its nearer to £50k.

Coast2Coast are offering the TTS Black edition with Tech pack, entertainment pack, privacy glass etc for £46765 before discount. 14% discount offered bringing it down to £40253.

Drive the Deal were better; showing it as £38714 when I looked earlier but not sure what packs that came with (apart from Black Edn)

I'm watching with interest as I really like the TTS and will be looking to place an order when they get sorted and we have some sort of realistic delivery times rather than "sometime in October' and to me, "yes" it would be worth the extra 

Rukka


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Are the specs/prices of the TTS available anywhere yet? Or iam I just looking in the wrong places!


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

Alan Sl said:


> Are the specs/prices of the TTS available anywhere yet? Or iam I just looking in the wrong places!


Not seen any official pricing yet - just what's on the discount sites such as Coast2Coast and Drive the Deal.

Will be popping into my local dealer some time this week so will find out what he knows. Apparently pricing should have been released "at the end of January" so watch this space.

Rukka


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Rukka said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > Are the specs/prices of the TTS available anywhere yet? Or iam I just looking in the wrong places!
> ...


Any future info on prices/spec would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I think it's priced well compared to the competition. The Mercedes-AMG SLC 43 lists at £47,515 and the BMW Z4 M40i £49,050. So the £46,315 Audi are asking for the TTS Roadster seems cheap in comparison!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

J400uk said:


> I think it's priced well compared to the competition. The Mercedes-AMG SLC 43 lists at £47,515 and the BMW Z4 M40i £49,050. So the £46,315 Audi are asking for the TTS Roadster seems cheap in comparison!


Is this really the price for the TTS Roadster as I cannot find it on the Aud website?


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

No sign of the tts being available in the near future
I was at the dealers today and it's still not on the configurator


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Alan Sl said:


> Is this really the price for the TTS Roadster as I cannot find it on the Aud website?


 Yup, or for the BE it's £48,515

Not sure why Audi haven't listed on the website yet


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

they're having a larff...


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

J400uk said:


> I think it's priced well compared to the competition. The Mercedes-AMG SLC 43 lists at £47,515 and the BMW Z4 M40i £49,050. So the £46,315 Audi are asking for the TTS Roadster seems cheap in comparison!


Isn't the TT RS a more appropriate competitor to both the BMW Z4 M40i and the Mercedes-AMG SLC 43?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

J400uk said:


> Alan Sl said:
> 
> 
> > Is this really the price for the TTS Roadster as I cannot find it on the Aud website?
> ...


Not sure where you are getting these TTS prices from..?
Don't see how UK brokers can be quoting prices/discounts when Audi UK have announced nothing..

For what its worth, the Audi Germany configurator site is quoting 57,200 euros for the basic TTS roadster and 54,400 euros for the TTS coupe. If you did a straight conversion (1.14 euros to the £) that would be £50,175 and £47,719 respectively. I know its more complicated than that (UK VAT etc), but it gives an idea. Also, I can't see any mention of a Black Edition on the German site..


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

To get the equivalent of the Black Edition on the German site, you need to specify the Competition package.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

Pontypwl said:


> To get the equivalent of the Black Edition on the German site, you need to specify the Competition package.


if you mean the Black grilles and accents, you can spec them without the comp package. Select "Optikpaket schwarz"

The rest of the bits like privacy glass can then be added later. Don't forget, the Europe market is different to ours regarding spec and packages. For example, the 45 BE on the UK site comes with LED headlights as standard - the German site shows the TTS coming with Xenons as standard.

From what I've seen/read, at TTS BE will be available in the UK


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

I think the competition package also includes the 20" black wheels and the fixed rear spoiler.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

Pontypwl said:


> I think the competition package also includes the 20" black wheels and the fixed rear spoiler.


Again, fixed rear spoiler can be deleted as no cost option.

Edit: Sorry, just seen you meant the CP. The UK Black Edition has fixed spoiler that can be removed as no cost option.

I hope the 20's can as well as I'd rather have the 19's


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

What's wrong with your current TTS? Sounds like it does everything you want of it, so why the desire to change?


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

I found this site quite informative:

https://www.netcarshow.com/audi/2019-tts_coupe/


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Pontypwl said:


> J400uk said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's priced well compared to the competition. The Mercedes-AMG SLC 43 lists at £47,515 and the BMW Z4 M40i £49,050. So the £46,315 Audi are asking for the TTS Roadster seems cheap in comparison!
> ...


No I think the TTS is more closely aligned. The 3 of them are all ~4.6s 0-62mph. The TT RS is a fair bit quicker.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

I was thinking more of the V6 in the Merc, and the straight 6 in the BMW.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

Pontypwl said:


> The TT Black Edition appears to look the same as the TTS Black Edition apart from a few badges, and with a TT 45 TFSI with Quattro and S-tonic only .7 of a second slower than the face-lifted TTS (5.2 instead of 4.5), is the face-lifted TTS worth the extra money? I bought my current TTS because of the performance; not interested in B&O, parking or advanced key (Comfort Pack) or MMI Navigation and 'Infotainment Services' (Tech Pack) so didn't spec. these extras. The adjustable magnetic dampers, after some initial experimentation, have remained in the same setting throughout the cars life.
> 
> I may have got this wrong, but replacing my 2016 TTS with a face-lifted TTS means paying a higher price for most of the things I don't want. From what I've read, to justify the higher price, the face-lifted TTS includes the tech pack as standard, along with adjustable dampers and leather seats. I've now ordered a BE 45 TFSI with Quattro, S-tronic, climate and Audi sound system; I think I even prefer the leather/Alcantara combination to full leather.


Hold on?

Are you saying you've literally ordered a new car, and downgraded???

Also 0.7 seconds doesn't sound like a lot of time, but that signifies quite a large jump in performance.

Speaking of the B&O system. It's not that great in the TT. I can only imagine how crap the base system must be... :?


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

End of the current lease, no TTS available yet, just retired and the priority has got to be more holidays! 8)


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

The only official Audi source I can find is on the configurator, on their German website. I sat down and configured a TTS with toys and that came to almost 67,000 Euro, that's £60k for a TTS with a few options. If that's going to translate to the UK market, well, just crazy. I could get a new Porsche 718 Cayman S with toys for the same money and have a manual gearbox. The TT RS will be even more, so probably close to a 718 Cayman GTS! If that's the way things turn out, Audi has lost the plot.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

I just compared the invoice for my recently ordered 45 BE; it was almost exactly the same total as the invoice for the TTS I ordered in 2016. Discussing this with the salesman at my local Audi dealership, he agreed that a TTS BE was likely to come in around 48-50k with the recently announced TT RS to cost somewhere close to 60k.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Pontypwl said:


> I just compared the invoice for my recently ordered 45 BE; it was almost exactly the same total as the invoice for the TTS I ordered in 2016. Discussing this with the salesman at my local Audi dealership, he agreed that a TTS BE was likely to come in around 48-50k with the recently announced TT RS to cost somewhere close to 60k.


Just checked my order from late 2014 (delivered May 2015) for a full spec TTS and the UK price was £49,475 so I'd be surprised if it wasn't more than £50k now. A decent TT 40BE now comes out at £39,625 without all of the toys so not so bad.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

If you buy a black edition it isn't a TTS whether you justify it or not. Every time a TTS drives past you, you'll think oh I could have one of them but I didn't for the sake of a few quid. A TTS will depreciate must less than a black edition. Regarding the b&o... the 'mid range' system that comes with the tech pack is better anyway! That's from someone who has had both. You'll regret not buying a TTS I think...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

steamcake said:


> If you buy a black edition it isn't a TTS whether you justify it or not. Every time a TTS drives past you, you'll think oh I could have one of them but I didn't for the sake of a few quid. A TTS will depreciate must less than a black edition. Regarding the b&o... the 'mid range' system that comes with the tech pack is better anyway! That's from someone who has had both. You'll regret not buying a TTS I think...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, but not when it comes to B&O. I had the Audi sound system in a previous car, it was utter crap. B&O in the TT is night and day better.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Pontypwl said:
> 
> 
> > I just compared the invoice for my recently ordered 45 BE; it was almost exactly the same total as the invoice for the TTS I ordered in 2016. Discussing this with the salesman at my local Audi dealership, he agreed that a TTS BE was likely to come in around 48-50k with the recently announced TT RS to cost somewhere close to 60k.
> ...


TT Coupe Black Edition 45 TFSI quattro S tronic - ROTR = £40,780 (UK price)

TTS Coupe Competition Package - ROTR = £53,134

TT RS Coupe - ROTR = £59,628

Not too sure where you guys are getting your figures from, but I got the figures for the TTS and RS off Audi Germany's website and then converted to pounds. So with a few options, you're looking a TTS in competition guise with a few toys approaching £60k and a moderate spec TTRS at £70k. It will be interesting how this translates to the UK, but I think I am quite close, as I configured the 45 TT BE on the UK site, with a fairly modest spec and it came to £45,735. Anyone who thinks that's good value for a non S variant, well, here's the link https://www.specsavers.co.uk/ :lol:


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Face-lifted TTS in now on the configurator at a starting price of just over £44.500 pounds, but it won`t let you option one up at present. The roadster is also shown at £46.500, will be in the mid 50k mark with a few must have options I`m guessing.  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

ROBH49 said:


> Face-lifted TTS in now on the configurator at a starting price of just over £44.500 pounds, but it won`t let you option one up at present. The roadster is also shown at £46.500, will be in the mid 50k mark with a few must have options I`m guessing.  :lol: :lol:


The options are now on the configurator, so someone's obviously been busy today. 
Despite worries about a big price hike, it looks like the TTS prices are about the same as the 2018 pre-facelift model?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Blade Runner said:


> ROBH49 said:
> 
> 
> > Face-lifted TTS in now on the configurator at a starting price of just over £44.500 pounds, but it won`t let you option one up at present. The roadster is also shown at £46.500, will be in the mid 50k mark with a few must have options I`m guessing.  :lol: :lol:
> ...


Should hope so. Just a few fake bits and changed grill. It does get the 7-speed s-tronic though but everything interior remains the same as far as i can tell. Like for like its £2.5k more than my 2016 TTS. I'll be passing on this one.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Like for like its £2.5k more than my 2016 TTS.


You're surprised that after 3 years it's got more expensive? Economists call that inflation, it's quite common.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Inflation yes, but a base TTS with climate and metallic, the same as my current car, is £4000 more than it was in 2016. That's a 10% increase. £46,000 for a TTS and £48,000 for a BE TTS, and that's without things like the comfort pack/B&O. There's a lot of alternatives at those prices. If I was spending close to 50k, I'd be taking a closer look at the new Toyota Supra.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

Pontypwl said:


> Inflation yes, but a base TTS with climate and metallic, the same as my current car, is £4000 more than it was in 2016. That's a 10% increase. £46,000 for a TTS and £48,000 for a BE TTS, and that's without things like the comfort pack/B&O. There's a lot of alternatives at those prices. If I was spending close to 50k, I'd be taking a closer look at the new Toyota Supra.


Where have you had your info from that the TTS BE is £48k?

Swansway are listing it at £46,250 for base car in BE spec

https://www.swanswaygarages.com/audi/ne ... eId=951713


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Used the configurator on the main Audi site. I've included metallic paint and deluxe aircon.

Car price: 46,690.00 GBP/ ROTR 47,890.00 GBP


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

Pontypwl said:


> Used the configurator on the main Audi site. I've included metallic paint and deluxe aircon.
> 
> Car price: 46,690.00 GBP/ ROTR 47,890.00 GBP


Ahh, thanks for that. I hadn't seen the TTS go up on the configurator. I'll take a look now...... Cheers


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

No problem. You should also be able to get around 16% of the ROTR price. I got somewhere around £6,500 discount on a 45 TFSI BE on a PCP.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Pontypwl said:


> No problem. You should also be able to get around 16% of the ROTR price. I got somewhere around £6,500 discount on a 45 TFSI BE on a PCP.


I see that the Audi deposit contribution is now £3250 (for the 40 TFSI and the 45 TFSI) if you take Audi Finance PCP.
I'm pretty sure it was £4500 when I bought my TTS about 10 months ago..


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Dealer matched the Audi contribution.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Value is personal, but I believe it's now approaching a tipping point just like the RS did and is about to be too expensive.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

You must listen to the Audi guru, you know it makes sense!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

chelspeed said:


> F1SpaceMonkey said:
> 
> 
> > Like for like its £2.5k more than my 2016 TTS.
> ...


What's inflation?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I am understanding the Audi configurator right. You can for example get the TT sport in cosmos blue or floret silver but not the TTS. It seems that you for example cannot get it in metallic blue only a solid blue? Is this right.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

@Alan SI - yes that seems to be the case.

I see the "wine bottle" alloys have made a re-appearance on the FL TTS.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

An interesting review in the Telegraph a few days ago of the new Porsche 718 Cayman T. The article quotes the TTS as a rival, along with a Jaguar F-Type 2.0, but the prices are interesting: 718 Cayman T from £51,145 /Jaguar F-Type 2.0, from £51,925.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> The only official Audi source I can find is on the configurator, on their German website. I sat down and configured a TTS with toys and that came to almost 67,000 Euro, that's £60k for a TTS with a few options. If that's going to translate to the UK market, well, just crazy. I could get a new Porsche 718 Cayman S with toys for the same money and have a manual gearbox. The TT RS will be even more, so probably close to a 718 Cayman GTS! If that's the way things turn out, Audi has lost the plot.


I was chatting to a mate today who has an A45. He was in Berlin last week and had a nosey around a couple of Merc AMG dealerships. He was amazed by how much more expensive cars are in Germany compared to the UK. He had photos of window stickers to prove it! It seems that the equivalent (performance) car was anything up to 10k euros more expensive than here in the UK. Not exactly sure why (apart from their higher ave wages, etc) but this would appear to explain why pricing a car up on the German config site and doing a simple euros-to-GBP conversion doesn't make any sense.

So a TTS with some nice options will be £48-50k, not £60k, as now confirmed on the UK Audi config site.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Does the tts come with the sat nav as standard or this an optional extra ?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its listed as standard..


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks toshiba


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

If I'm being honest I think the facelift TT looks a little 'max power'. Not so sure I like all the slashes and vents.. Maybe it's just me?.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Blade Runner said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > The only official Audi source I can find is on the configurator, on their German website. I sat down and configured a TTS with toys and that came to almost 67,000 Euro, that's £60k for a TTS with a few options. If that's going to translate to the UK market, well, just crazy. I could get a new Porsche 718 Cayman S with toys for the same money and have a manual gearbox. The TT RS will be even more, so probably close to a 718 Cayman GTS! If that's the way things turn out, Audi has lost the plot.
> ...


Thanks, that's a relief. Gad I don't live in Germany... I just had a play on the UK site, now the TTS has been added... so pre-Brexit :wink: £50,860 for a turbo blue black edition TTS coupe with my usual options and provided you can get a decent dealer contribution, about £45k. So, may be the RS will come in at £55/60k?


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

We got stung with the wife's tt as it needed a fair few options to make it acceptable and we realised when trying to change they weren't worth a penny as a part ex.

Actually quite shocked the TTS is actually okay specd as standard. We could get away with a black edition and just £550 for the climate displays (yes should be standard) and maybe metallic paint. But satnav finally standard, heated seats, cruise, arm rest, nappa leather, led light pack, parking sensors. Only thing we'd be missing out on is b&o but it's awful compared to the s3 so I'd never pay for that again.

Drive the deal offering £8k discount which makes £38k seem a little better in current climate.

Drove a Porsche 718 yesterday. Adore those cars but we'd want a 718 T (options that carry add 5k residual value so much better value than standard 718 with options) but £54k is a chunk more than £38k

Annoyingly the TTS isn't on the finance calculator yet so can't see how the gfv is stacking up but £8k discount and a good deposit should mean okay monthlies


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

winrya said:


> We got stung with the wife's tt as it needed a fair few options to make it acceptable and we realised when trying to change they weren't worth a penny as a part ex.
> 
> Actually quite shocked the TTS is actually okay specd as standard. We could get away with a black edition and just £550 for the climate displays (yes should be standard) and maybe metallic paint. But satnav finally standard, heated seats, cruise, arm rest, nappa leather, led light pack, parking sensors. Only thing we'd be missing out on is b&o but it's awful compared to the s3 so I'd never pay for that again.
> 
> ...


I wonder what sort of discounts Audi dealers are giving for the TTS?.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

My local usually match drive the deal so I'll be aiming for £7800


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

winrya said:


> We got stung with the wife's tt as it needed a fair few options to make it acceptable and we realised when trying to change they weren't worth a penny as a part ex.
> 
> Actually quite shocked the TTS is actually okay specd as standard. We could get away with a black edition and just £550 for the climate displays (yes should be standard) and maybe metallic paint. But satnav finally standard, heated seats, cruise, arm rest, nappa leather, led light pack, parking sensors. Only thing we'd be missing out on is b&o but it's awful compared to the s3 so I'd never pay for that again.


This was the case with my current TTS; by the time I'd spec'd up an S-Line it was really close price wise to a TTS. This time I've gone for a 45 TFSI BE, as the extras on a TTS are things I wouldn't necessarily add, and don't want to pay extra for. I might miss the extra power, but I'm still impressed by the performance of the 45 with Quattro and S-Tronic. I got a discount of £6,500 plus £2,500 equity for the current car, so the new one is coming in at £32,000.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

winrya said:


> We got stung with the wife's tt as it needed a fair few options to make it acceptable and we realised when trying to change they weren't worth a penny as a part ex.
> 
> Actually quite shocked the TTS is actually okay specd as standard. We could get away with a black edition and just £550 for the climate displays (yes should be standard) and maybe metallic paint. But satnav finally standard, heated seats, cruise, arm rest, nappa leather, led light pack, parking sensors. Only thing we'd be missing out on is b&o but it's awful compared to the s3 so I'd never pay for that again.
> 
> ...


I got a quote over the weekend if it helps. GFV is £20,306 for 48 months at 10k miles per year. Thats a TTS Black Edition, factory order.

Couldn't get the £8k being touted. One local dealer actually wouldn't give anything other than the Audi deposit contribution!
Hoping to finalise a deal next weekend though with another franchise who is playing ball to some extent.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Been offered £3000 discount by the dealer


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

kennowaybino said:


> Been offered £3000 discount by the dealer


Is that £3000 including the Audi finance contribution?


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

So quotes I've had so far:

£4k deposit
10k a year 
48 months

Tt s Tronic Quattro black edition with tech pack £408 a month

TTS black edition (tech pack is standard) £448

Now if only I could find a TTS to test to see if the ppf has ruined the new tt like it has on the s3. Dont want a silent car :evil:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

^^ That's not bad to be fair, Just make sure the balloon payment hasn't been bumped up at the end.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

winrya said:


> So quotes I've had so far:
> 
> £4k deposit
> 10k a year
> ...


Is that with climate and metallic?


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

placeborick said:


> ^^ That's not bad to be fair, Just make sure the balloon payment hasn't been bumped up at the end.


£20,306 as per previous post


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Pontypwl said:


> winrya said:
> 
> 
> > So quotes I've had so far:
> ...


Deluxe climate but ibis white. Another £13ish for metallic


----------

